

NYC Government Software Consultants Charged in $80M Waste, Fraud Scheme - cma
http://www.democracynow.org/2010/12/16/new_york_city_consultants_charged_in

======
cma
a previous story about these folks (prior to the charges):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1221068>

